# Mothers Against Drunk Driving



## FastTrax (Feb 22, 2021)

www.madd.org

www.facebook.com/MADD.Official/

www.twitter.com/MADDOnline/status/1362159923656859660

www.instagram.com/mothersagainstdrunkdriving/?hl=en

www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Madd-Reviews-E18556.htm?filter.iso3Language=en

www.alcoholfacts.org/CrashCourseOnMADD.html

www.carsformadd.org

www.guidestar.org/profile/94-2707273

www.charities.org/charities/mothers-against-drunk-driving-madd

www.drivingschool.net/madd-history-impact-mothers-drunk-driving/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mothers_Against_Drunk_Driving

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcohol-related_traffic_crashes_in_the_United_States

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immobiliser


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 22, 2021)

I was hit by a drunk driver at a major intersection on my way home from work at about midnight About 30 years ago.  My small truck was totaled and I was lucky I was not totaled.  He hit me in front of several officers who were having a meeting in their cars in a parking lot.

I got aid right away, and went to the hospital right away.  He had no insurance.  He was not hurt.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 22, 2021)

I fully understand the position of being against drunk drivers.  I don't drink but may I take an opposite position in fairness?
In the state you live, it's legal to sell liquor, buy liquor and drink liquor.  It's licenced and taxed at a nice little profit with the legal blessing of your state.
Cocktail lounges, bars, saloons, package liquor stores, grocery stores,  are all operating with the blessing of the state an of YOU, the taxpayer.
Can you tell the citizens it's OK to consume intoxicating drinks, knowing it poisonous, , causing illness and even death, and trust this mentally down person to know when he has had enought to drink?
Most alcoholics don't even know it or admit it.  If alcoholism is an "illness", why are we putting sick people in jail?
The point is, if we are going to sell, buy and drink liquor, we all have to accept the fact we all have to take a certain amount of blame for every person who drives drunk. How can we make a misdemeanor or a felony crime out of an act which has the blessing of the state?  How can you give a man the tools to commit a crime and then punish him for commiting it?
I really don't know what the answers are.  I'm just pulling the trip wire on the gernade and let you sort out the pieces as they fly!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 23, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I fully understand the position of being against drunk drivers.  I don't drink but may I take an opposite position in fairness?
> In the state you live, it's legal to sell liquor, buy liquor and drink liquor.  It's licenced and taxed at a nice little profit with the legal blessing of your state.
> Cocktail lounges, bars, saloons, package liquor stores, grocery stores,  are all operating with the blessing of the state an of YOU, the taxpayer.
> Can you tell the citizens it's OK to consume intoxicating drinks, knowing it poisonous, , causing illness and even death, and trust this mentally down person to know when he has had enought to drink?
> ...


This would logic, of yours, would apply to every crime committed.  How can we make screwdrivers since they can be used to open a door or window?  How can we allow rocks to exist since you can bash someone in the head?  I could go on.

I disagree with you.  Drunk drivers should be severely punished to the full extent of the law!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 23, 2021)

For me it's not about the drinking/socializing it's about the driving.

These days with services like Uber and Lyft readily available as phone apps it should be fairly easy for most people to have a safe affordable way to hit the bars and restaurants for a night on the town.

Why risk ruining so many lives over what should be a good time.


----------

